# Experienced Medical Biller



## luismarin1 (May 15, 2009)

Luis Marin
Merrick, NY 11566 ·  · LuisMarin1@aol.com

MEDICAL BILLER / ADMINISTRATIVE ASSISTANT


Medical biller with over eight years of healthcare experience.  Solid background in customer service, problem solving, research, and investigation.  Able to expedite multiple projects within tight deadlines.  Strong team player that excels in a fast- paced, high volume environment.

TOWN OPTICAL, New York, NY						3/2007 ? Present
Optometry/Vision Therapy, High End Eyewear
MEDICAL BILLER (Lead)		(3/2007- Present)
·	Process over 800 medical claims quarterly for four clinicians
·  	Correct denials in a timely manner
·	Obtain preauthorization for ophthalmologic prescriptions and ensure insurance guidelines are met
·	Schedule appointments and prepare billing forms for each patient
·	Responsible for various word processing assignments
·	Call insurance companies to verify patient eligibility and medical benefits
·	Obtain paper and electronic referrals from primary care physician
· 	Act as liaison for insurance companies and provide requested information
·	Manage patient database and ensure all medical file information is accurate
· 	Communicate and explain insurance coverage to patients from over 50 insurance plans
·	 Inform patients of standard procedures and company policy

INSTITUTE FOR URBAN FAMILY HEALTH, New York, NY			 5/2002 ? 3/2007
Non-profit Health Care Organization targeted to service low income families
MEDICAL BILLER/Finance Department	(5/2004- 3/2007)
Created an accounts receivable tracking system, utilizing MS Excel, to provide accurate management of financial data 
Anticipated workflow and collaborated with supervisor on ideas on how to improve daily job functions
Posted close to three million dollars in Medicaid payments
Corrected and reprocessed Medicaid and all other major medical insurance company denials in a timely manner
Communicated daily with patients and their insurance companies
Handled inquiries from insurance companies
Established a professional and respectable working relationship with co-workers and management

REFERRAL SPECIALIST/Referral Department	 (5/2002- 5/2004)				         
Expertly processed over one hundred referrals per week for patients and physicians
Reviewed and tracked completed referrals 
Collaborated with co-workers and supervisor by multi-tasking to speed up the referral process
Designed a directory of Doctors, Practices, Specialties, and Facilities, utilizing MS Excel, to accelerate the process of locating physicians and submitting referrals
Assisted physicians in obtaining referral, insurance, and member information

EDUCATION
American Academy of Professional Coders (CPC Certification)
 (Ongoing)

SKILLS:  Experienced in MS Word, Excel, Access, Medisoft, EPIC, IDX, Office Mate, Code Master, ICD-9 and CPT Coding


----------



## luismarin1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Saturdays ONLY.

Thank you.


----------

